# Ain't nothing lile poodle butt



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

That's what Pia says


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

twyla said:


> View attachment 361929
> 
> That's what Pia says


Yep You are right Cayenne wiggles her but hen she walks. The other 2 do not


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha...Thank you for sharing your photo! Could be a good signature photo.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would if I could get all three wiggling their butts like the do


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just love Pia's lil butt now that's it's shaved


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

twyla said:


> I would if I could get all three wiggling their butts like the do


LOL that would be awesome!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY! for those cute little poodle butts!!! Love em'!!!:beauty:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ahhhg! nekid butt!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> View attachment 361929
> 
> That's what Pia says



And you can tell she's proud of it!!?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

mollymuima said:


> yay! For those cute little poodle butts!!! Love em'!!!:beauty:


lol!!


----------

